# Spin classes during winter?



## cyclegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone else takes spin classes during the winter months. I hate to ride my bike on the trainer, but love spin classes. I need someone pushing me to make my workout count.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't take them. Unfortunately, while spinning is a great cardiovascular workout, you just can't get the same workout as you can on the road. There's nothing like lugging your own tuchus up a hill! I think the trainer is a better workout than a spin bike, but not as good as the road itself.

You can purchase some workout videos on DVD, such as the Spinervals series (http://www.spinervals.com/), which will give you a great structured workout. Get together a bunch of your teammates on trainers in your living room and have at it.

Personally, I think anything called "Suffer-O-Rama" has got to be a good workout.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I too hate the trainer; I have a hard time finding motivation on the trainer. I do take a spinning class, I am by no means training to race and so find it exactly what I need in the winter. I really like the group mentality and find the camraderie similar to riding in a group on the road. In addition I find that I work much harder then on the trainer and in a shorter amount of time. 
There is also the option of trainer races or group trainer riding sessions.

Cheers and good luck. There was a post on this about a month ago, I'll see if I can find the link.

Here are the links http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82455

and another http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83296


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Went last night - good workout - lots of jumps.*

No question about the effort - I was beat after an hour. Instructor had us doing lots of jumps - up for 4 revolutions down for 4 revolutions. Essentially it elevates your heart rate by cycling inefficiently. Not the best training method for an endurance cyclist where comfort and efficiency are paramount.

Another rider told me that he sets his road bike up like mine with his bars lower than his seat, but puts the bars up high for spin class to handle the jumps. Don't think I want to practice riding in a position I don't ride in.

Next time I go I think when the instructor calls for jumps I'll pedal with one foot. It gets my heart rate up and does something that's useful for cycling.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Although it is true that some spin teachers are just aerobics instructors, most of the ones I've had aare devoted cyclists and if you set the spin bike up appropriately I think it can be a very good road-specific workout. I like it better than the trainer because of the range of resistance (wider) and not trashing my bike. 

Jumps are odd. They certainly aren't a cycling manuever but the goal when done properly is to duplicate the start of a sprint. Problem is that most folks pop up out of balance and bounce around. Just lift yourself about an inch off the saddle and keep candence. It shouldn't require anyone to change where their bars are unless they are doing them wrong.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I would disagree that jumps aren't a cycling manuver. Ever been mtn biking? I'm in and out of the saddle quite a bit. True that if the only thing you want to do is endurance road cycling they may not be cycling specific, but then a one hour indoor class isn't specific for that either, so what's the point? Jumps train explosive movement, balance and leg strength.

A spinning class is a way to get some decent cardio in an eviroment that won't bore the shorts off you. I have taught cycling classes for over five years now. The majority of participants are there to just get in a workout that is different from other aerobic classes. A cyclist training for a specific purpose should not expect a training session geared toward them. Some facilities have a population that can support an organized off-season progression for road cyclists, but most can't. Go, have fun, enjoy the music and do your specific workouts on your own.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*not the instructions I was given last night*

I'd consider getting an inch off the saddle good practice for dealing with storm sewers, pot holes, etc in high traffic situations. 

We were told to come off the seat and get close to upright without leaning forward over the bars. I found doing this with the bars below my seat and almost all the way forward to be very difficult. Other folks in the group with their bars in closer and up higher seemed to be able to do it quite comfortably. They also seemed more comfortable with instructions that take weight off their hands. The instructor stressed supporting the upper body with our core muscles but most appeared to move their weight to their seats as if riding no hands. 

I went to share an activity with my wife, and will likely go again for that reason. If all I want is a good aerobic workout, I'd much rather run. Every spin class I've gone to has been a great workout. It makes cycling much more difficult in the same way as one legged riding or riding with my hands behind my back do on the trainer and the group makes it a helluva lot harder to step off the bike a few minutes early.



JayTee said:


> Jumps are odd. They certainly aren't a cycling manuever but the goal when done properly is to duplicate the start of a sprint. Problem is that most folks pop up out of balance and bounce around. Just lift yourself about an inch off the saddle and keep candence. It shouldn't require anyone to change where their bars are unless they are doing them wrong.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....<o>
</o>


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*it's a good workout and you stay dry and warm.*

Nothing wrong with that IMHO. I haven't done structured spinning classes in yrs but I now have a spinning bike I use for a trainer. I noticed (when i took the spinning classes) that my fitness was better than when i just used a trainer. A lot more stable and you can really get your heart rate up, plus they're almost infinately adjustable.


----------



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm just about to finish my first set of spin classes (10 total). I think they've served their purpose, which for me was to maintain some cardio fitness over the coldest/wettest months since I don't really do any other cardio exercise. I think a break from the road has been good, and I've learned some new stretches and have been introduced to the exercise ball, as we spend the last 15 min. of class off the bike. I will say, though, that getting back on the real bike is good, albeit painful in that I can really tell that I've been off of it. Not so much cardio wise, more leg strength.

So I also agree with the others that say there's no real substitution for being on the bike. After the first hour or so, my legs were telling me that class should be over, but I usually go for at least three. Guess it's time to get back at it.


----------



## paxequus (Mar 15, 2007)

JayTee said:


> Although it is true that some spin teachers are just aerobics instructors, most of the ones I've had aare devoted cyclists and if you set the spin bike up appropriately I think it can be a very good road-specific workout. I like it better than the trainer because of the range of resistance (wider) and not trashing my bike.
> 
> Jumps are odd. They certainly aren't a cycling manuever but the goal when done properly is to duplicate the start of a sprint. Problem is that most folks pop up out of balance and bounce around. Just lift yourself about an inch off the saddle and keep candence. It shouldn't require anyone to change where their bars are unless they are doing them wrong.


True, true, true. Well said JayTee. 

I like them better than being at home, alone, starring at the wall (no TV). Plus, after spinning several times I got back on my trainer and had to jack it up several notches, it definitely helps me. 

Currently, being in the great white, frozen North, I don't have the luxury of hitting the streets. My "group rides" are spin classes 3x's a week.


----------

